# K-z Spree Vs. Outback 28krs



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello again - does anyone have some hands on experience with both manufacturers? K-Z Spree 289KS vs. Outback?

The Spree is lighter, has a higher hauling capacity, real wood cabinets, faster water heater recovery, electric KING size bed pull-out, very similar floor plan, all aluminum frame, 2 year warranty, 15" aluminum wheels.

The Outback has this forum (seriously, that's a big deal and an important part of ownership these days), a better price in my case, white and bright interior which my wife prefers, possibly slightly bigger layout, does not have as much aluminum (an advantage depending on who you are talking too), metal protection on the front of the trailer, more water, gray and black water storage.

The Spree probably fits my tow vehicle just a bit better.

Anyway, I am looking for some honest feedback, even if it is biased towards the Outback









Thanks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know specifically about the SPREE - but we did look at a couple KZ models when we were first looking at the Outback. Yup - weight was the key factor that drew us to the KZs. The white interior and 2 access doors were BIG selling points for us with the Outback as it made it feel bigger, airier, sunnier, eliminted the long tunnel effect and....was soooooo DIFFERENT! We were not impressed with the KZ construction and the KZ dealer, who was also a Keystone (but NOT an Outback) dealer, was quite honest with us and confirmed that the construction of the Outback was better and, if we really liked the Outback, he recommended that we go with that way (and thereby, lost a sale). Don't know if the construction issues still hold true for KZ, in general - or the SPREE, specifically - but thought I'd pass it on.

Btw, we now have an '08 Outback 28krs (bought in '07) and LOVE IT (even more than our 25RS-S). We still have the wonderful white cabinetry, beautiful Havanna interior, still have our 2 access doors (WON'T give them up) and now have that wonderful garage too! The diamond plate on the nose is a nice new feature, as are the outdoor speakers. We aren't interested in anything other than an Outback - in fact, in _OUR_ Outback - but would certainly not look at anything that provides smaller tanks.

Hope some of this helps! Good luck with you decisions.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

After looking at trailers for a year I came across the Outback with all the white and though how weird it was to have so much white. Then after look at other trailers again all I could think about was how much better I felt in the Outback the white cabinets just made it feel so open and up lifting and everything else looked like a cave. The rest is history and I'm so glad I went with the Outback. I can't remember if I say a K-z trailer or not I looked at so many and they all just blend together except the Outback. Good luck on your search.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We looked at the k-z's a few weeks ago, nicely built trailers by a company with a reputation for good customer support. I don't think you could go wrong with either choice.

Mike


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a note on the rear slide, the Outback's style of slide was a real plus for us because we camp in some pretty rural areas, state parks and such, that usually don't have very long sites. The Outback's slide fits nicely over rocks and logs - the KZ is not that flexible, since the bumper slides out along with the slide.


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Scrib said:


> Just a note on the rear slide, the Outback's style of slide was a real plus for us because we camp in some pretty rural areas, state parks and such, that usually don't have very long sites. The Outback's slide fits nicely over rocks and logs - the KZ is not that flexible, since the bumper slides out along with the slide.


That could be a really useful point.

Thanks!


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I don't know specifically about the SPREE - but we did look at a couple KZ models when we were first looking at the Outback. Yup - weight was the key factor that drew us to the KZs. The white interior and 2 access doors were BIG selling points for us with the Outback as it made it feel bigger, airier, sunnier, eliminted the long tunnel effect and....was soooooo DIFFERENT! We were not impressed with the KZ construction and the KZ dealer, who was also a Keystone (but NOT an Outback) dealer, was quite honest with us and confirmed that the construction of the Outback was better and, if we really liked the Outback, he recommended that we go with that way (and thereby, lost a sale). Don't know if the construction issues still hold true for KZ, in general - or the SPREE, specifically - but thought I'd pass it on.
> 
> Btw, we now have an '08 Outback 28krs (bought in '07) and LOVE IT (even more than our 25RS-S). We still have the wonderful white cabinetry, beautiful Havanna interior, still have our 2 access doors (WON'T give them up) and now have that wonderful garage too! The diamond plate on the nose is a nice new feature, as are the outdoor speakers. We aren't interested in anything other than an Outback - in fact, in _OUR_ Outback - but would certainly not look at anything that provides smaller tanks.
> 
> Hope some of this helps! Good luck with you decisions.


Do you remember what it was about the construction that you didn't like?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

IslandKLR said:


> I don't know specifically about the SPREE - but we did look at a couple KZ models when we were first looking at the Outback. Yup - weight was the key factor that drew us to the KZs. The white interior and 2 access doors were BIG selling points for us with the Outback as it made it feel bigger, airier, sunnier, eliminted the long tunnel effect and....was soooooo DIFFERENT! We were not impressed with the KZ construction and the KZ dealer, who was also a Keystone (but NOT an Outback) dealer, was quite honest with us and confirmed that the construction of the Outback was better and, if we really liked the Outback, he recommended that we go with that way (and thereby, lost a sale). Don't know if the construction issues still hold true for KZ, in general - or the SPREE, specifically - but thought I'd pass it on.
> 
> Btw, we now have an '08 Outback 28krs (bought in '07) and LOVE IT (even more than our 25RS-S). We still have the wonderful white cabinetry, beautiful Havanna interior, still have our 2 access doors (WON'T give them up) and now have that wonderful garage too! The diamond plate on the nose is a nice new feature, as are the outdoor speakers. We aren't interested in anything other than an Outback - in fact, in _OUR_ Outback - but would certainly not look at anything that provides smaller tanks.
> 
> Hope some of this helps! Good luck with you decisions.


Do you remember what it was about the construction that you didn't like?
[/quote]
I have trouble remembering last week...and we looked at soooo many different brands ... (none of which held a candle next to the Outback) ... but I believe the most obvious things on the KZ included cabinetry and drawer construction, as well as some finish work (I think - glued not screwed + out-of-allignment). We also weren't crazy about the slide...both construction and (lack of) smothness. But that was 2.5 yrs ago AND a different model.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We have the 28krs and we love it. The biggest factor for us was the white interior on the Outback...we don't feel like we are in a tunnel with the brightness of the Outback. The standard kitchen counter space in the Outback is also larger than in the Spree. The Spree does have some things that I wish the Outback had like the day/night pull down blinds and I think now you can get a pull down screen for when the ramp door is down. I also like the king bed option on the Spree but being able to slide the slide out over rocks or space bumpers was a more important issue for us. The bed in the garage of the Spree has access from both sides which would be more convenient for times when we have a couple sleeping on that bed.

Hope that helps! Good luck with your purchase!


----------

